# Decisions!



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

I thought I had my heart set on just getting some siamese, but after looking at some of the pics of people on here's mice, I'm in love with quite a few varieties :lol:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

It's allways the way lol.

As your thinking about showing check out the national mouse club website and check out the standards to see all accepted varities. Your better off starting with one variety untill you get the hang of what to look for in showing/breeding mice, then add more varities.
If you have decided on not showing you could get one mouse if each variety you like


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Also some varities are easyer to gat a hold of then others so you will need to think about if the ones you want are harder or easyer to get and if your willing to travel to get what you want and if so how far.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Where are you located?

Yes, there are so many choices, it's hard to pick just a few to improve when breeding lol.


----------

